# Gulp sand fleas



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried Gulp sand fleas or shrimp in the surf. Seems like it might be good for when you can't find live ones? What do ya think?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have never caught a fish on gulp sand fleas, tried. to no avail.*

*Used one gulp and one live one. The live one always caught the fish.*


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

caught a slot red on a gulp sand flea. I think that the fake sand flea passed the fishes mouth at just right moment in time. I never did have much confidence in gulp for surf fishing.
Fish Bites are different thing though


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I have tested these to no success in the surf...I use them for catching unpicky baitfish in the sounds and bays now. Keep trying though my friend, let me know what grabs on!


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanx for the replies.....I guess it won't hurt to try....I'll let you know how it goes........where can I get fish bites?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I use them for bait fish as I mentioned. I'm sure, with enough determination something could be caught in the surf with them. Lady fish, and reds maybe. Reds will go after just about anything as I've experienced. Best luck I've had was with an very fast action light rod and jigging one on a j hook across the bottom of the sound. Got a fish just about every cast.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Fish Bites I have not used though.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used them for tipping jigs sight fishing on the local piers and have done well. Good Luck!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gulp Sandfleas*

I've seen only one Pompano caught on a Gulp! fake Sandflea. It was a big one; weighing 3.5 lbs!

I have several that were given to me but don't fish with one. I sometimes use a piece of Gulp! worm as 'sweetener' on my jigs. I think that fresh cut shrimp works better. 

Some people swear by them; others swear at them! 

Whatever works! JMHO C2


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*Gulp Sand Flea's*

*I Have fished several times with Gulp Flea's,never caught a fish!*


----------

